# August Ames has died



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

damn.

and she was only 23.

RIP


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

who's that

oh a porn chick


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

She didn’t do a thing wrong here. If she doesn’t wish to work with a man that’s done gay porn that is her decision. Statistically it’s a higher risk demographic. Would people be beating her down if she said she isn’t comfortable sleeping with people that has a history with IV drugs? Aren’t there some of these women that refuse to even do anal for the same reason? It’s a high risk industry as it is. Why beat this girl down for not wanting to go even higher risk?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I just saw it on Twitter, quite sad honestly, porn industry is a fucked up business.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so once again someone kills themselves because of bullying, when will this type of thing stop.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Really sorry to hear about this. I imagine the criticism only exacerbated any issues she already had.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Really sad story. It won't get the spotlight it needed because she was a porn star, and society in general looks down on that, but it's a classic case of cyber bullying taken to the worst extreme. Whatever you think about her profession, she was a young, successful person who is no longer in this world because of keyboard warriors.

(Reading the story, she was absolutely in the right with her opinion. But you can't say anything even remotely negative about gay people in this age it seems).


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

So she was concerned about doing porn with someone who had done high risk sex and was blasted with being a homophobe?

Sounds about right, it is the current year.

Well one less homophobe amirite guys?! /sarcasm


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Thats two of my most watched pornstars dying in the past 3 months :mj2

Jesus fuck, she was only 23? :regal

RIP..... Idk about you all, but I can't beat it to a pornstar who's dead....seems a bit weird


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

This is gonna make things weird now...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Condolences to her family... I mean, ffs, condolences to her family just having to deal with the fact that their daughter became a porn star. Who the hell wants that?

There's more to this though than just being "cyber bullied". She was obviously unhappy in life. Everyone thinks porn is a glamorous thing for a woman... just paid lots of money for sex and get fame. But these are often broken people that put on fake smiles. 

RIP.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lariat.Tubman said:


> This is gonna make things weird now...


You're telling me....

First Chyna and now her....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just found out about this. I had very few details, all I knew was that she was dead. My mind was thinking hoax at first, then car accident. But now I find at that she killed herself because "fans" gave her shit for not wanting to perform with a gay co-star. That's sooo fucked up!

I'm a fan of hers and this legitimately heartbreaking. Will always remember when I discovered her....



Spoiler: NSFW
























The hilarity that she brought to the scene instantly made me a fan.

Boner at Half Mast....


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I feel bad for her family. I Don’t know who she is, but porn stars are pretty screwed up people to begin with. I’m sure bullying had little, if anything, to do with it.

If someone took their own life for being called a homophobe as a result of not wanting to engage in high-risk sex.... well... never mind.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

I don't know this woman (I bet folk right now are thinking 'yeah right' because of porn, but honesty - I've never heard of her) but it's still sad to hear. Thoughts go out to her family as well as those who knew her best. Bullying is desperately something that needs to be stamped out. Things like this are awful to hear. I wish folk would think before typing out certain things to other people, especially those with mental illness issues. Suffering from certain things myself, certain comments said in certain ways by online folk (not here, don't worry haha) has made me do things, whether that's self-harm or a suicide attempt. It seems those comments sadly played a part in taking away this young woman's life.

Though folk will think different things, she was right as well to refuse. However, it seems you can't say anything negative about a gay person at all these days. I'm pro-gay marriage (especially here in crappy Northern Ireland - where gay marriage is illegal) and I'm all for gay-rights, but it seems any negative comment about a gay person seems to be taken in a homophobic view nowadays. Rest in power to her anyway.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

SJW bullying at its worst.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Remember people, don't be a bully or someone will commit suicide. This really sucks, I like August Ames and I think she did nothing wrong here. My prays goes to her family and friends that lost a daughter due to cyber bullying. *_


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

She should get to do what she wants with her own body. Horrifying.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Red Hair said:


> Thats two of my most watched pornstars dying in the past 3 months


Who was the other one?


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

DudeLove669 said:


> Who was the other one?


Shyla Stylez :mj2


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

This is just so fucked up and very, very sad. 

Look at the tweets that were being sent to her https://twitter.com/jenibens/status/938545953820340225

This is the cunt that sent the above Tweets Twitter for those interested - He's digging a much larger hole. https://twitter.com/JaxtonWheeler

What she said wasn't homophobic in the slightest. Firstly, it's a clear safety issue. Most performers won't work with guys that do gay porn because testing is a lot laxer. Gay porn also allows HIV positive people to work. That's the problem with crossovers. 

The biggest thing though is she had the right to choose her sexual partners. Even if there weren't safety issues, it's her decision.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So sad.

RIP


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I just saw it on Twitter, quite sad honestly, porn industry is a fucked up business.


Ironically wasn't porn that killed her, but the disgusting hate mongering society we live in.





Sad News. RIP


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope all the SJW's are happy. Sick world we live in these days.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

SantaStopper said:


> Hope all the SJW's are happy. Sick world we live in these days.


Always more "Homophobes", "Racists" and "Nazis" to go after.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> so once again someone kills themselves because of bullying, when will this type of thing stop.


Wait....are you really going to sit here and act like if this story had been posted here before she killed herself that you wouldn’t have been leading the charge calling her a homophobe and accusing her of discriminating against gays? I find that extremely.....and I do emphasize extremely hard to believe. If I’m wrong then I apologize, but this seems like the exact type of story that you’d be foaming at the mouth just waiting to throw out the accusation of bigotry.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Wait, she killed herself because people were pissed she didn't do lesbian scenes?...did I read that correctly?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I do not buy that this was the only reason she killed herself, but it probably didn't help whatever abyssal reality she perceived.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Red Hair said:


> Shyla Stylez :mj2


Holy shit just looked this up, she died too :mj2 



She was one of my favourites 




Rest in Peace


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SJWs aka the perfect justification of population culling


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't call them SJW's because they don't deserve the dignity of the word "warrior." I call them peacocks because that's what this "SJW" stuff basically is, or, alternatively, the Khmer Rogue, because that's what the psychology behind their belief system essentially is.

I don't think that's the sole culprit here of course. She was probably fucked up for a long time, but it could have played a role in finally lighting the fuse.

Also a good reason to stay off of Twitter and social media in general. You shouldn't be using it except for business and promotion. It's full of losers and peacocks, and keeping off of it is much better for your mental balance. I personally blame smart phones and social media as perhaps the number one driving force behind the social insanity we've witnessed this decade. Worst inventions of the past 15 years easily.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DJ Punk said:


> Wait, she killed herself because people were pissed she didn't do lesbian scenes?...did I read that correctly?


No, she's done girl/girl. I think she refused to do a gay dude. Which is where so many people, on either side, draw a hard line.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

Red Hair said:


> Shyla Stylez :mj2


oh man  i can't name any more than about 5 porn stars by name, shyla stylez was one of the few.

on topic: assholes harassing someone to the point of suicide shouldn't be acceptable regardless of the individual's occupation or views.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jedah said:


> I don't call them SJW's because they don't deserve the dignity of the word "warrior." I call them peacocks because that's what this "SJW" stuff basically is, or, alternatively, the Khmer Rogue, because that's what the psychology behind their belief system essentially is.
> 
> I don't think that's the sole culprit here of course. She was probably fucked up for a long time, but it could have played a role in finally lighting the fuse.
> 
> Also a good reason to stay off of Twitter and social media in general. You shouldn't be using it except for business and promotion. It's full of losers and peacocks, and keeping off of it is much better for your mental balance. I personally blame smart phones and social media as perhaps the number one driving force behind the social insanity we've witnessed this decade.


Good comparison to the Khmer Rogue. Peacocks is another. I would compare them with the Red Guard too. 
And yeah, social media is a cancer on society. I prefer message boards like this one; they seem more controlled.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

I have to believe that there were other things going on in her life. No way she commited suicide because of some online SJW'S . She would have to have a very weak mind for that to happen.

Also why are we turning this into a political issue? A young girl just died and we are talking about politics? Really?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

virus21 said:


> Good comparison to the Khmer Rogue. Peacocks is another. I would compare them with the Red Guard too.
> And yeah, social media is a cancer on society. I prefer message boards like this one; they seem more controlled.


They are the Red Guards. Another comparison is ISIS. Peacocking is essential to show your loyalty to the revolution.

And correct. Social media is great for business, especially if you're a freelancer or small business owner, but it's a total cancer with everything else. With all the bullshit on there I go by the maxim that it doesn't exist unless I observe it, which is functionally true. Works wonders. Message boards like this require a higher attention span and are more closely moderated so there's less hysteria overall.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Message boards/forums don't have the potential for any given post to be LIKED by thousands of random weirdos. That's why Twitter is the shithole it can be a lot of the time.

It's all about those notifications blowing up, or the prospect of that happening.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> No, she's done girl/girl. I think she refused to do a gay dude. Which is where so many people, on either side, draw a hard line.


So a female pornstar refused to have sex with a "gay" guy and got bullied to the point where she decided to kill herself because of it? I'm even more confused now.

I really can't relate to this world anymore. Weird weird times.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Jedah said:


> I don't call them SJW's because they don't deserve the dignity of the word "warrior." I call them peacocks because that's what this "SJW" stuff basically is, or, alternatively, the Khmer Rogue, because that's what the psychology behind their belief system essentially is.
> 
> I don't think that's the sole culprit here of course. She was probably fucked up for a long time, but it could have played a role in finally lighting the fuse.
> 
> Also a good reason to stay off of Twitter and social media in general. You shouldn't be using it except for business and promotion. It's full of losers and peacocks, and keeping off of it is much better for your mental balance. I personally blame smart phones and social media as perhaps the number one driving force behind the social insanity we've witnessed this decade. Worst inventions of the past 15 years easily.


She suffered from depression and yeah this probably lit the final fuse. We'll likely never know if there were other factors. 

I have to say that if I ever made a comment encouraging someone to kill themselves and they did soon after, I'd really struggle to live with it. It's one thing to throw a "go jump off a bridge" comment to someone that pisses you off, it's another to tell someone to kill themselves after a barrage of personal abuse from a number of people that is clearly getting to the person it's aimed at. 

That said, I hope the backlash that is happening doesn't lead someone else, no matter how much I think some are arseholes, to do something stupid.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

never heard of her before now. suicide is a very sad thing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was unfamiliar with her. Is her work recommendable?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> I was unfamiliar with her. Is her work recommendable?


Yes.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> I was unfamiliar with her. Is her work recommendable?


Nibba she is dead. Are you really gonna jack it to a dead girl?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

This is so sad for so many reasons.

I wonder how many PC-related bullying deaths have to happen before people realize we might be going overboard with our shit these days. Guilty until proven innocent, anti-gay for not wanting diseases/abiding by stats, racist because maybe cops have hard jobs too, etc, etc, ad nauseam... RIP lady. Nothing else to say, I guess.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DELETE said:


> Nibba she is dead. Are you really gonna jack it to a dead girl?


If her work is timeless, then :yes


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

For those who might not think something like this could lead to her doing it Chris Cornell killed himself little more then an hour after he got of stage.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Check this out, boyos:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938530855454064640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938532275871891456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938516357364224000










So telling a woman that doesn't want to have sex with gay porn stars to kill herself is educating them?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Neuron said:


> So telling a woman that doesn't want to have sex with gay porn stars to kill herself is educating them?


According to that fuckhead, yes....


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Sir Jackoff Wheeler, and every other person who takes cheap shots at the recently departed (like that Boston sports guy about Roy Halladay), can go fuck themselves. Human life is more important than your ideas. FUCK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The people who were throwing shit her way in the last couple of days are deleting everything, hope someone archived it.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Tragic. Enjoyed watching her. RIP and I wish the best for her family.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Check this out, boyos:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938530855454064640
> ...


Dickhead's backtracking now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938619800686915584


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Of course they're backtracking and deleting. What bunch of pieces of shit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Dickhead's backtracking now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938619800686915584


Disgusting garbage


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Dickhead's backtracking now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938619800686915584


Lol. So now he's using THE GAY COMMUNITY as a defense mechanism to cover his own ass? 

"Fuck us or swallow cyandide bitch"

"That was out of context"

How so, Sir Jaxton? :hmmm


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

That's a shame

I wish someone could have talked her out of it. You've barely even started your life at 23. I know some people look down on them, but porn stars are people too, and they can be hurt just as easily as anyone else, especially at that young age


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

This is where the zero tolerance bullshit becomes a problem. It works people into such a frenzy that they refuse to even look at circumstance because it’s become their instinct to just react. Essentially, this woman doesn’t even have the right to choose who she wants to fuck regardless of the fact that she has stated fair and logical reasoning as to why she doesn’t wish to fuck gays without being attacked for it. The bigotry label has become so far reaching that her basic right to choose who she wants to fuck was challenged. Sad. I don’t give a fuck if it’s her job and sex is “on the menu”. It’s still her choice and she shouldn’t have been beaten down for being blunt about her choice.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Keep giving more power to SJWs, pussies.

RIP August. She was good at her job.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Red Hair said:


> Shyla Stylez :mj2


WHAT?



Anyway, that sucks,people on social media can be terrible at times.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I posted about the bullying that was happening to her in the Political Correctness thread. 

And this is part of why I went ape-shit on the people in that rants thread ... Bullying has real world consequences.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Okay, so I'm going to weigh in as a member of the LGBTQ community, so there is representation (or more) in this thread.

I am not really familiar with this girl, but she was obviously suffering outside of this, and the cyberbullying drove her over the edge, which is awful and everyone involved should be ashamed of themselves. Bullying is never the solution. I've been bullied and called names because of who I am. I've tried to harm myself. 

We are supposed to be on the side of compassion.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> This is so sad for so many reasons.
> 
> I wonder how many PC-related bullying deaths have to happen before people realize we might be going overboard with our shit these days. Guilty until proven innocent, anti-gay for not wanting diseases/abiding by stats, racist because maybe cops have hard jobs too, etc, etc, ad nauseam... RIP lady. Nothing else to say, I guess.


I believe some girl made a joke on twitter and was so scared she'd be labeled a racist she killed herself. I'm sure there are a few suicides from it with it likely to rise as people become more rabid over "Social Justice".


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Dickhead's backtracking now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938619800686915584


To be fair 

If I told someone to kill themselves and they actually did I would likely take pause as well as other things my lawyer suggested


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

TKOK Who Stole Christmas said:


> WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, that sucks,people on social media can be terrible at times.


Social media needs to just die already


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Damm the gay community for driving her to commit suicide. Funny how a non-black chick can refuse a scene with a black guy and won't get nearly half the hate as August Ames.



Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A damn shame. Depression is the worst, all the idiots harassing her probably just sped up the process. Sucks she couldn't get help.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> I believe some girl made a joke on twitter and was so scared she'd be labeled a racist she killed herself. I'm sure there are a few suicides from it with it likely to rise as people become more rabid over "Social Justice".


5-6 years ago I almost committed suicide over online bullying because of the amount of shame I felt. Some people think it's easy to "just log off" and "disconnect". 

It's not easy. When you're facing extreme bullying, you simply can't look away because they're destroying you bit by bit. They're destroying your self-perception of yourself. They're strong enough to make you believe the worst that they're saying is true and you can't reject it. You can't fight you. You can't go on and move around and act like normal. There are real people saying incredibly horrible things about you .. And you don't know how to stop it. You want it to stop. You want things to go back to the way they were. You feel like you broke everything and your entire world is shattering around you. How _can _you disconnect? 

Some people are not capable. They're incredibly strong, but everyone has moments of severe weakness where they just can't deal with the future because to them the future no longer exist. ... Everyone can end up in a situation where they have no one and the entire world seems evil and nothing is worth it. 

You don't have to be suffering from anything, or any mental illness. You just have to succumb to extreme dark thoughts that you have no control over. 

People have power over others. The sad thing is that the people who bullied her have fed themselves stories about exactly this concept of people having power over others. But when it come to living with the values they preach they turn into extreme hypocrites.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Holy shit?! RIP...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Damm the gay community for driving her to commit suicide. Funny how a non-black chick can refuse a scene with a black guy and won't get nearly half the hate as August Ames.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


The Black Community trembles before the Gay Community, it's a rare day if anyone doesn't. The only group more powerful are basic bitch white girl feminists with their problem glasses. Even the most militant gay person cows before them for they wield power that is unholy!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938637463844618241
This is true. I've personally seen the threats she's received since I've been following her for nearly a year.

Pretty much all the assholes that abused and bullied August have protected their accounts and are now running.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Just absolutely pathetic by the people harassing her. Some people never take into account the consequences of their actions and words until a tragedy occurs. Everything is just fun and games to them.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Can't help but laugh at the hypocrisy of the virtue signalling in here. I guess saying shit to a group of people is better than saying shit to an individual.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Fucking people are just outright ridiculous sometimes

These fucking snowflakes drove her to commit all for pushing some bullshit motive

Utter scumbags


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Not that I care for that porn star as I never heard of her but, if she killed herself because of online bullying then the people who drove her to commit suicide should be held accountable and sent to prison. 

SJW and online trolls are getting way out of hands these days and someone needs to take action and make an example out the biggest bullies/twitter trolls when things like these happen. 

the woman had every right to not wanting to work with a gay dude. that doesn't make her a homophobe at all. people have their own tastes in people they wanna fuck and gay dudes wasn't one of them for her. people need to stop judging when themselves are looking like bigger assholes than the person they're lynching online.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am personally on of those kinds of people that thinks when the conversation reaches "you should die", "the world will be better off when people like you are dead", or its more subtle any type of "dialogue" is over

If you can't hold your "die motherfuckers" in then you should not be trying to have conversations about sensitive topics 

Its like how you don't ask 10 year olds to help balance your budget


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938602105010397184
This is fucked...mostly because its completely true.

I hope that this death really shows the world the true face of the SJWs-petty, conniving little twats who look for any reason to be offended and, at the end of the day, are equally as bad as the people they claim are scum. For all their rhetoric about how awful the racists, bigots and extremists of the world are and how terrible it is being LGBTQ because they're always under attack, they use the exact same tactics pushing in the opposite direction. Bullying, harassment, assault and generally making people's lives miserable because they don't live by your rules. And now its taken a life. Congratulations SJWs-you have officially become just as bad as those you fight. This here is the proof.

And just as a side note-this story here makes it really hard to think that the internet was such a great idea. Access to endless information, communication with limitless people, knowledge from all parts of the world...and yet what do we use it for? Another platform with which to fight with and attack each other, except now you have a global soap box to spread your bat shit insane ideas and rally people behind your fucked up cause. Remember back in the day how if someone thought there was a witch in their town, the populace would form a mob with torches and pitchforks and go on a good old fashioned manhunt? Well this is the modern version of that-replace torches with hashtags, witch with homophobe and its the same thing. 

This is why I scoff when human beings try to arrogantly claim that "we've become so advanced". Really? Then why are we falling into the same exact pitfalls we have for centuries, except with updated technology? The message is the same thing and its something we haven't learned at all. When you boil it down, we're still the same dumbass species we've always been, except dressed differently. And the most pathetic part? As a society, we look back on all these faux pas moments of the past and say "oh, well we were much simpler back then, we have to ensure that the mistakes of the past aren't committed again in the future." Well, here we are repeating mistakes.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

DELETE said:


> Apparently she commited suicide because some SJW's online were mad that she did not make a video with a gay pornstar. So they "bullied" her till she killed herself.
> 
> 
> 
> Article:http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/porn-star-august-ames-dead-23-article-1.3681554


SJW's tweet actually told her to apologize by killing herself with a cyanide pill. The same piece of shit now has his twitter set to private like a true coward. I really hope someone goes war machine on him.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

oh he will be sent to prison best believe that. if the FBI decides to lead an investigation to throw his flamboyant cock craving ass in jail no amount of him deleting his post and back tracking and setting his page to private will save him from being locked up. fuck up thing is he might enjoy jail way too much.

I believe twitter messaging works like on this site. mods are able to see original messages that were posted because everything you post in social media gets archived. I believe all it will take is a twitter moderator to give who ever is leading an investigation a print out of every thing posted by that jackass and he's done.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

One of my favourites, she was getting a bit too much cosmetic work done for my liking but damn...23.

Fuck these assholes who bullied her.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*23 years young.*


Damn


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Not defending them, but would be ironic if some of these SJW twats were bullied mercilessly online themselves for this and given death threats causing them to commit suicide themselves. And then cue some sob story about the guy who klled themself and how horrible his real life was and he took to social media to release some of his frustration and accidentally went too far. Now there's a backlash for the people who issued death threats to him now and the whole cycle continues.

I just find it funny. That there probably are people issuing death threats to some of these accounts..... for issuing death threats themselves. And if they commit suicide themselves, the whole cycle starts again but in the other direction. Some might say they deserve it, but I think that's a fucked up mentality. Sure they're assholes, but they don't deserve death eother.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I tend to avoid Twitter but I'm surprised by two things. 

The amount of hardcore porn easily found.

The amount of irony, these assholes who bullied her are now also getting bullied and death threats. Is this the normal Twitter cycle? Then this Jason guy takes his life so then everyone rounds on the guys who bullied Jason for bullying August, so then those guys take their lives ad infinitum. I don't understand Twitter.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Not defending them, but would be ironic if some of these SJW twats were bullied mercilessly online themselves for this and given death threats causing them to commit suicide themselves. And then cue some sob story about the guy who klled themself and how horrible his real life was and he took to social media to release some of his frustration and accidentally went too far. Now there's a backlash for the people who issued death threats to him now and the whole cycle continues.
> 
> I just find it funny. That there probably are people issuing death threats to some of these accounts..... for issuing death threats themselves. And if they commit suicide themselves, the whole cycle starts again but in the other direction. Some might say they deserve it, but I think that's a fucked up mentality. Sure they're assholes, but they don't deserve death eother.


Wow, you beat me by mere seconds lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

draykorinee said:


> One of my favourites, she was getting a bit too much cosmetic work done for my liking


Whaaat? She was all natural. She was blessed with those lips!


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favourites, she was getting a bit too much cosmetic work done for my liking
> ...


Unfortunately not.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....s/4hsw9d/august_ames_before_her_surgery_1010/


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Apparently she hung herself

God, what a shitty way to go. The visual that puts in my mind is sad

I hope she's happy wherever she is. I'm not so much angry about this like some other people in this thread are, just sad.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Girlsway is gonna be very awkward after this.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Never really watched any kind of porn dunno who she is but heard about the story. Ffs, internet nowadays is one hell of a place... i really miss my childhood times when we just played games online with our friends and the shit was still a cool and new thing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

draykorinee said:


> Unfortunately not.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....s/4hsw9d/august_ames_before_her_surgery_1010/


All the hate these people had, Jesus. And that was a year ago....


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

draykorinee said:


> I tend to avoid Twitter but I'm surprised by two things.
> 
> The amount of hardcore porn easily found.
> 
> The amount of irony, these assholes who bullied her are now also getting bullied and death threats. Is this the normal Twitter cycle? Then this Jason guy takes his life so then everyone rounds on the guys who bullied Jason for bullying August, so then those guys take their lives ad infinitum. I don't understand Twitter.


It seems to be, doesn't it? Shines a light on just how despicable the human race can be. Twitter is the bane of humanity because it allows everyone to have an unfiltered medium for them to express their most heinous of opinions directly to people with zero regard for the consequences it may have.



Arkham258 said:


> Apparently she hung herself
> 
> God, what a shitty way to go. The visual that puts in my mind is sad
> 
> *I hope she's happy wherever she is. I'm not so much angry about this like some other people in this thread are, just sad.*


^^ This. No other words are necessary.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Never really watched any kind of porn dunno who she is but heard about the story. Ffs, internet nowadays is one hell of a place... i really miss my childhood times when we just played games online with our friends and the shit was still a cool and new thing.


The internet is like a cesspool now. Corporate scumbags have driven away a lot of what used to make the internet fun. Youtube is less fun now because copyright prevents people from doing anything. Search engines are a joke now. I feel like anytime I use google it just brings me 2 pages of ads and stuff someone wants me to buy instead of what I'm actually looking for. Internet forums are dying because all people care about is social media now. Once cool websites (IGN) are now corporate controlled shit

And god, who knows what happens if net neutrality goes away. 

I miss the old days of the internet.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KO Bossy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938602105010397184
> This is fucked...mostly because its completely true.




Those people are just there for a good time, for the msot part.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Arkham258 said:


> The internet is like a cesspool now. Corporate scumbags have driven away a lot of what used to make the internet fun. Youtube is less fun now because copyright prevents people from doing anything. Search engines are a joke now. I feel like anytime I use google it just brings me 2 pages of ads and stuff someone wants me to buy instead of what I'm actually looking for. Internet forums are dying because all people care about is social media now. Once cool websites (IGN) are now corporate controlled shit
> 
> And god, who knows what happens if net neutrality goes away.
> 
> I miss the old days of the internet.


Let's also not forget that any sort of originality and creativity that maybe once existed on YouTube has now given way to garbage like PewDiePie where people follow the same cookie cutter formula of playing a video game and sharing their reactions while they attempt comedy (which is mainly them doing dumb voices and swearing). Or how about the millions of prank videos? Or compilations of stolen material from other people's work? Its because thanks to PewDiePie, people realized "hey, if I put a bunch of shit up on YouTube, beg for subscribers and get views, I can make a pretty nice living". Its all about making money now, while doing the absolute bare minimum. Why should I give a fuck about seeing you screaming playing a horror game when I could just play it myself while you ruin it with your shitty attempts at being funny?

Don't even get me started about people live streaming so others can sit around watching them play games while DONATING MONEY. Did you ever have a friend whose house you went over to and he had a game system, but only one controller, so he played and made you watch? Well imagine him charging you for it and that's what live streaming is. Oh sorry, they ask for DONATIONS so they don't come across as assholes who are basically playing video games for a living and demanding you support them for contributing nothing to the working world. Nah, that'd make them seem childish...

Apologies to anyone here if they DO live stream games but the concept is so completely baffling to me.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Those people are just there for a good time, for the msot part.


But apparently not on twitter...nah, twitter is srs bsns. Can't go there to have a friendly chat or anything, gotta suit up, put on your combat gear and be ready to go for the fucking jugular.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

To well express my opinion on this I have to be in rant.

I want to say, fuck gender fluidity. 

Slippery slope argument has never been more appropriate than what has happened in society once accepting gays.
It would have been perfect had we could stop LGB, but so much has come up after, and they are bunch sensitive phonies.

"Freedom of expression" until you don't agree with what they express.

And I FULLY support the LGBT community, but the sensitives geeks annoy me.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

KO Bossy said:


> Let's also not forget that any sort of originality and creativity that maybe once existed on YouTube has now given way to garbage like PewDiePie where people follow the same cookie cutter formula of playing a video game and sharing their reactions while they attempt comedy (which is mainly them doing dumb voices and swearing). Or how about the millions of prank videos? Or compilations of stolen material from other people's work? Its because thanks to PewDiePie, people realized "hey, if I put a bunch of shit up on YouTube, beg for subscribers and get views, I can make a pretty nice living". Its all about making money now, while doing the absolute bare minimum. Why should I give a fuck about seeing you screaming playing a horror game when I could just play it myself while you ruin it with your shitty attempts at being funny?
> 
> Don't even get me started about people live streaming so others can sit around watching them play games while DONATING MONEY. Did you ever have a friend whose house you went over to and he had a game system, but only one controller, so he played and made you watch? Well imagine him charging you for it and that's what live streaming is. Oh sorry, they ask for DONATIONS so they don't come across as assholes who are basically playing video games for a living and demanding you support them for contributing nothing to the working world. Nah, that'd make them seem childish...
> 
> Apologies to anyone here if they DO live stream games but the concept is so completely baffling to me.


https://m.youtube.com/#/channel/UCo_IB5145EVNcf8hw1Kku7w

Go search up his videos explaining about youtube(he makes a lot of pther videos as well). MatPat makes a living analyzing youtube statistics and helping other channels. He provides an amazing explanation on how youtube works, why youtube works, youtube's algorithms, trends, etc. Including explanation of lets plays and how they dominated youtube. You can find the video for yourslef but in short, it takes advantage of youtube's algorithm.

As for Pewdiepie, he's content has gotten better. He stopped doing lets plays for like a year or 2 already. He puts a lot of effort in the shit he does now. It might not seem so and that he's just recording hismelf doing anything he can hink of but that's only because he's exhausted almost every possible idea out there. I can't imagine still being motivated in putting out content for as long as he has been doing it. Pewdiepie is many things, but he doesn't force content. At least not anymore.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

She did crazy really well in pornos. Crazy step-sister, crazy secretary, generic crazy cock lover. She will be missed :mj2

As someone with depression and a failed suicide attempt to my name, online bulllying is easily enough to push someone like that over the edge.



MrMister said:


> Message boards/forums don't have the potential for any given post to be LIKED by thousands of random weirdos.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

There surely must have been deeper issues that she had, and these comments pushed her over the edge. Despite the perception that porn is a glamorous business where women are 'empowered', it's usually the opposite. There's a lot of mental illness there. She was probably chronically depressed.

SJW's are still cunts though.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

This is just sickening. Doesn't matter if you are male, female or identify as a permutation in between. It should be everyone's basic and fundamental right to decide what they will or won't do with their own body. Doesn't matter if you are taking dick for fun or for pay. It shouldn't make a difference. The word tolerance has literally no fucking meaning any more.


----------



## Logfish (Sep 27, 2017)

Damn that's fucked up. This is why I don't utilise sites like Twitter because it inevitably results in a gang of faceless people just shouting abuse at random celebrities over the internet every time. People need to start taking these sites a bit more seriously and consider whether the fact that they are addressing another human being and what impact there words could have.

Needless to say she probably had other issues on top of this but that just emphasises my previous point.

RIP anyway she was far too young to die.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The online pogrom succeeded, the target is dead, and the leaders of the mob furiously attempt to justify themselves... just another day in the annals of the human race, no different from any of the days that came before.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Message boards/forums don't have the potential for any given post to be LIKED by thousands of random weirdos. That's why Twitter is the shithole it can be a lot of the time.
> 
> It's all about those notifications blowing up, or the prospect of that happening.


Well society has a huge problem when death threats go viral and are liked by thousands of people. It's not social media. Social media is just a representation of society itself. 

Message boards are niche. 10 odd likes here are the same as about 1000 elsewhere and people posting on message boards are aware of this distinction. Hence why sometimes bullying happens on message boards too.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

She was one of my favourites :vincecry

It's really sad to see someone that young die, especially if the reports are true. Even though it sounds a bit odd to me, she was in the porn industry, I'd have expected online insults wouldn't affect her in the slightest.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

RIP August. Can't believe she was only 23. :sadbecky


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

KO Bossy said:


> Let's also not forget that any sort of originality and creativity that maybe once existed on YouTube has now given way to garbage like PewDiePie where people follow the same cookie cutter formula of playing a video game and sharing their reactions while they attempt comedy (which is mainly them doing dumb voices and swearing). Or how about the millions of prank videos? Or compilations of stolen material from other people's work? Its because thanks to PewDiePie, people realized "hey, if I put a bunch of shit up on YouTube, beg for subscribers and get views, I can make a pretty nice living". Its all about making money now, while doing the absolute bare minimum. Why should I give a fuck about seeing you screaming playing a horror game when I could just play it myself while you ruin it with your shitty attempts at being funny?
> 
> Don't even get me started about people live streaming so others can sit around watching them play games while DONATING MONEY. Did you ever have a friend whose house you went over to and he had a game system, but only one controller, so he played and made you watch? Well imagine him charging you for it and that's what live streaming is. Oh sorry, they ask for DONATIONS so they don't come across as assholes who are basically playing video games for a living and demanding you support them for contributing nothing to the working world. Nah, that'd make them seem childish...
> 
> Apologies to anyone here if they DO live stream games but the concept is so completely baffling to me.


A lot of that ties back to the rise of social media, and the culture of vanity that its created where any fucking loser thinks they can be a celebrity now. And sadly, they can usually find even bigger losers to support them. 

You know what I think is even more lame than people making money by just having people watch them play games? Those cam sites where you see these pretty young girls just sit in front of a camera and do nothing for HOURS. And people are donating money to them. What the fuck is that all about? I can get actual porn where girls actually get naked and get fucked FOR FREE. And these cam sites have people paying girls to DO ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. If they are lucky, she might flash her boobs for like 5 seconds. 

What a fucking world we live in.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

RIP I've beaten off to her loads of times.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

This is sad to hear

I hope they catch the pervs that bullied her


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

RIP. Fucking so sick of these so called 'tolerant' SJW's constantly getting away and excused with their hateful bullying. She won't be the last to suffer the same fate.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> The online pogrom succeeded, the target is dead, and the leaders of the mob furiously attempt to justify themselves... just another day in the annals of the human race, no different from any of the days that came before.


It's incredible. Honestly, I thought there would be some apologies or at least some guilt. Maybe the people would take some time off of Twitter. Nope. The people that said all of that shit are doubling down. Posts saying she got what she deserved. I explained to a women on Twitter that was still being abusive why and what the safety issues were. She had no fucking clue and wanted to think it was homophobia. Once she finally got the point she said it was "irrelevant." 

Her reasons? " She should have been more careful about HOW she said it all" 

So many of the gay people that sent the abuse say they were bullied because of being gay or trans or pansexual (still unsure what the hell that is). You'd think they'd know better then to do it to others. 

I hate people.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Criticizing attitudes online is fine but avoid attacking a person's worth and never advise self-harm or suicide; folks may already be silently considering such and sometimes all it takes to validate the idea in their mind is strangers saying to go ahead with it. 

Poor girl. Peace to all who loved her.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

themuel1 said:


> It's incredible. Honestly, I thought there would be some apologies or at least some guilt. Maybe the people would take some time off of Twitter. Nope. The people that said all of that shit are doubling down. Posts saying she got what she deserved. I explained to a women on Twitter that was still being abusive why and what the safety issues were. She had no fucking clue and wanted to think it was homophobia. Once she finally got the point she said it was "irrelevant."
> 
> Her reasons? " She should have been more careful about HOW she said it all"
> 
> ...


I've thought this to myself a lot recently. At which point does being a sassy gay guy become being a fuck head? These SJW types are pushing the boundaries because they're allowed to. Because questioning them makes you a racist, sexist, homophobic, Islamophobic, bigot. The Western World is in a really fucked up place at the moment. It's embarrassing really


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> Criticizing attitudes online is fine but avoid attacking a person's worth and never advise self-harm or suicide; folks may already be silently considering such *and sometimes all it takes to validate the idea in their mind is strangers saying to go ahead with it.
> *
> Poor girl. Peace to all who loved her.


I feel really sad for those people, if I have to be honest. It really sucks to think that for some people the last tiny, flickering flame of hope is other people's opinion. 

Personally, the fact that some people would encourage me to die when I'm depressed is a perfectly logical reason to make me want to live even just to spite them, but I can understand that we are not all the same and other people may react differently.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

She is already in an industry in which performers are shunned by society because of their profession and many deal with mental health issues. I don't think that twitter exchange caused her to kill herself but I'm sure there was a lot going on in her life that caused her to make such a drastic decision.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

r.i.p to those glorious boobs and dat ass :mj2 they will be missed




im going to watch one of her vids in her honor


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Flair Flop said:


> If she doesn’t wish to work with a man that’s done gay porn that is her decision. Statistically it’s a higher risk demographic.


Any statistical data to back this up. The gay and straight world seems chock full of names who died of Aid's and drug overdoses. Since straight men and women and gay men and women performers is full of people who are drug addicts. The riskiness of a partner's bigest factor is do they perform safe sex or bare(no condom) sex,not the orientation of their performances or personal life. 

That said, the people who bullied this lady are absolutely disgusting and if it's found out she died because of cyberbullying then they should be held accountable in a court of law.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a really tragic case overall.

Maybe it's just me but it seems to me that there is more of a reason why she decided to take her own life than just comments made by people on the internet. It's very possible that the harassment she received from simply deciding she didn't want to work people who are in the gay adult industry and are on IV drugs basically triggered the last straw for her. If there were people who told her to kill herself over her professional work decisions then those people should be absolutely ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn, this sucks. She was one of the best. wens3


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Idk who she was but RIP. Maybe I'm misreading this, but why would she make a video with someone who's gay anyway? Unless the gay pornstar in question is G4P or bi.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> I've thought this to myself a lot recently. At which point does being a sassy gay guy become being a fuck head? These SJW types are pushing the boundaries because they're allowed to. Because questioning them makes you a racist, sexist, homophobic, Islamophobic, bigot. The Western World is in a really fucked up place at the moment. It's embarrassing really


Well, it's what regressive leftism gets to. It invariably eats itself. Which is why Islam will eventually conquer all.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"Shut yo fruit loop ass up" @jenna shea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Sad news. Bullying is terrible and I hope the people who did that to her feel guilty, because they should. They have blood on their hands.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Damn, this sucks. She was one of the best. wens3











yea she was :vincecry


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:vincecry


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I am not really into porn, but she looked like a very pretty individual. She looked so incredibly young.

I am very sad to read such awful news. I hope she finds the peace she seeks. Her family is in my prayers.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Here’s an article where she discusses her childhood
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/porn-star-august-ames-revealed-depression-struggles-death-article-1.3683371


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

No idea why this always happens. The acute trauma of being bullied is what caused the suicide. It doesn't matter what other illnesses the person was coping with because they were coping with them successfully and living a good life otherwise. 

If someone is dying of Cancer, but if they get shot in the head, would anyone claim that it was Cancer that killed them?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Merry Reaper said:


> Well society has a huge problem when death threats go viral and are liked by thousands of people. It's not social media. Social media is just a representation of society itself.
> 
> Message boards are niche. 10 odd likes here are the same as about 1000 elsewhere and people posting on message boards are aware of this distinction. Hence why sometimes bullying happens on message boards too.


Twitter is neutral here. Most technology from the hammer to social media is neutral. It's how the hammer is used that matters. 

I don't blame Twitter or social media because they are great tools. Unfortunately tools can be misused as well as abused.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The SJWs, after years of perceived intolerance, are now the ones rising up, fighting back and being intolerant to others. Not only does that not solve anything, but you'd think they'd be more receptive to the perils of intolerance and how it makes people feel. 

Apparently not. Far as they're concerned, they're giving people what they had coming to them for not being tolerant enough. Eventually, those targeted now will rise up against this and it'll all just keep continuing.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

BoFreakinDallas said:


> Any statistical data to back this up. The gay and straight world seems chock full of names who died of Aid's and drug overdoses. Since straight men and women and gay men and women performers is full of people who are drug addicts. The riskiness of a partner's bigest factor is do they perform safe sex or bare(no condom) sex,not the orientation of their performances or personal life.
> 
> *That said, the people who bullied this lady are absolutely disgusting and if it's found out she died because of cyberbullying then they should be held accountable in a court of law.*


Unless they contacted her at her private number, private email address, or private home, then you can't arrest anyone without violating the first amendment.

When a girl chooses to become a public figure, *especially a pornstar*, then she invites public criticism from all angles. She also used a _public _twitter out of her free will.

I'm not defending cyberbullying. I'm just noting that, in this case, you can't use the law to punish anybody.

I'll also be frank --- anyone who did porn for 4 years was already broken in some way.


----------



## PWWBabes2 (Apr 6, 2017)

Will Jenna Jameson get more death threats now?


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

redban said:


> I'll also be frank --- anyone who did porn for 4 years was already broken in some way.


I'm sure some that go into it are, but plenty that have done it go onto marry, have kids, get a degree and live happy lives. 

I don't think the stereotype that they are all broken in some way or that they were abused is anything other than lazy one size fits all psychology from the 1980's.

Lots of people work 9-5 for crappy/average pay trying to make ends meet, they're a slave to the money then they die. I'm sure a lot of them are broken too!


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

PWWBabes2 said:


> Will Jenna Jameson get more death threats now?


Last time I believe they not only threatened her but also her kid....


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A lot of SJWs are bullies, there's no getting around that. 

Its a shame that it took a life for the mainstream world to finally realize that "hey maybe these people trying to ruin every person who utters the word ****** are kind of shitty people?" 

Many SJW's give little shits about minorities/women and will throw the usual "uncle tom, self hating gay, self hating trans" the second they see you divert from their ideological script.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

themuel1 said:


> I'm sure some that go into it are, but plenty that have done it go onto marry, have kids, get a degree and live happy lives.
> 
> I don't think the stereotype that they are all broken in some way or that they were abused is anything other than lazy one size fits all psychology from the 1980's.
> 
> *Lots of people work 9-5 for crappy/average pay trying to make ends meet, they're a slave to the money then they die. I'm sure a lot of them are broken too!*


I merely said that people who do porn are broken. By that statement, I never said or implied that people who don't do porn aren't broken. It's just that porn makes it more likely.

Example: High school dropouts have low career prospects, but people who didn't drop out can have low career prospects too. Some high school dropouts may end up doing well too. Citing the latter 2 details, would you tell people that dropping out of high-school is an acceptable choice? No.

As for:

_I'm sure some that go into it are, but plenty that have done it go onto marry, have kids, get a degree and live happy lives. _

Neither you nor I actually knows what happens to pornstars once they retire because they just totally disappear and live in privacy. They may be living happy lives; they may not. We can't know.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

redban said:


> I'll also be frank --- anyone who did porn for 4 years was already broken in some way.


This is completely irrelevant to the discussion. There is no good reason for you to bring this up.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

There should be no debate here. These "SJW" (I fucking hate that term like fuck off they're just ****) people are fucking losers, always something to complain about & push an agenda where these fucking idiots act like a mob of 11 year olds who just got their 1st pubic hair

Idgaf if she's a pornstar or not, it was her decision & these cunts drove her to this, simple they're scumbags


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Very Progressive.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

themuel1 said:


> I'm sure some that go into it are, but plenty that have done it go onto marry, have kids, get a degree and live happy lives.
> 
> I don't think the stereotype that they are all broken in some way or that they were abused is anything other than lazy one size fits all psychology from the 1980's.
> 
> Lots of people work 9-5 for crappy/average pay trying to make ends meet, they're a slave to the money then they die. I'm sure a lot of them are broken too!


Honestly, I think I would have enjoyed my life a lot more if I had been a pornstar for the last four years of my life as opposed to this shitty, soul draining, 9-5 office job I have where I'm just a cog in a corporate machine, a number on somebody's statistics. An unhealthy job I might add cause you sit on your ass all day and stare at a computer. At least pornstars are getting some exercise. And at least they can develop some fame, I'm just a nobody. I think some people exaggerate what an awful career this is, though I'm sure like anything else it has its dark side.

Not to make light of the situation though. Even IF she was broken and I am not assuming that she was, all the more reason that this is sad. As she would not have been in the right mental state to handle this kind of abuse. Regardless, I feel sorry for any person who gets to a point in their life where hanging themselves is the only future they see for themselves.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

redban said:


> I merely said that people who do porn are broken. By that statement, I never said or implied that people who don't do porn aren't broken. It's just that porn makes it more likely.
> 
> Example: High school dropouts have low career prospects, but people who didn't drop out can have low career prospects too. Some high school dropouts may end up doing well too. Citing the latter 2 details, would you tell people that dropping out of high-school is an acceptable choice? No.
> 
> ...


I wasn't having a go at you; the notion is widely held as a belief.

They don't all totally disappear though, they still stay on social media, stay in the industry directing or starting up their own studios and share what they're up to. Some are transcending into other parts of the media. Some set up their own businesses. That's not to say everyone comes out OK though. Would be interesting to know the levels of people in porn with mental health, drug problems etc in comparison to the "norm" in the rest of society as they are stereotypes too.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Arkham258 said:


> Honestly, I think I would have enjoyed my life a lot more if I had been a pornstar for the last four years of my life as opposed to this shitty, soul draining, 9-5 office job I have where I'm just a cog in a corporate machine, a number on somebody's statistics. An unhealthy job I might add cause you sit on your ass all day and stare at a computer. At least pornstars are getting some exercise. And at least they can develop some fame, I'm just a nobody. I think some people exaggerate what an awful career this is, though I'm sure like anything else it has its dark side.
> 
> Not to make light of the situation though. Even IF she was broken and I am not assuming that she was, all the more reason that this is sad. As she would not have been in the right mental state to handle this kind of abuse. Regardless, I feel sorry for any person who gets to a point in their life where hanging themselves is the only future they see for themselves.


The fame isn't something I envy but agree wholeheartedly job wise. A lot of them enjoy the work and the money that comes with it. Transfer this money over, complete a report on that....or have sex with this very attractive lady? There are downsides and it's obviously not a completely like we all probably thought as teenagers but still; I know which I'd pick. 

To convince yourself you're better off dead is one thing. To then go and actually act upon those feelings though, I simply can't imagine the dark and horrible state of mind someone has to get into. To think it's the only way out of the hell you're feeling...it's tragic that anyone ever feels like that at any age but at 23?


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> :vincecry












Fucking hell. She will be missed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Is it weird that this death hit me harder than some other celebrity deaths, and I was never even a big fan. But the circumstances of the suicide and her age makes it extra sad.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Is it weird that this death hit me harder than some other celebrity deaths, and I was never even a big fan. But the circumstances of the suicide and her age makes it extra sad.


SHE WAS GORGEOUS. ALL THAT BEAUTY JUST GONE. :mj2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> The SJWs, after years of perceived intolerance, are now the ones rising up, fighting back and being intolerant to others. Not only does that not solve anything, but you'd think they'd be more receptive to the perils of intolerance and how it makes people feel.
> 
> Apparently not. Far as they're concerned, they're giving people what they had coming to them for not being tolerant enough. Eventually, those targeted now will rise up against this and it'll all just keep continuing.


Why is this being pinned on SJWs? "No is a complete sentence" is one of the things feminists in particular have pushed heavily regarding women and who they may or may not choose to have sex with.

This story is a disgrace in all honesty. Very sad.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Isn't porn shot in California where it's legal to lie about having HIV ?

I'm shocked that people are debating over "personal choices" or "sex preferences"... avoiding a risk of being infected is not a "choice" it's fucking common sense.

The story is going to be looked down because it's porn, but really it should warn people that this is what happens when you let SJWs decide that virtue signaling is more important than public health.

RIP to that poor girl, I won't lie I was familiar with her and thought she looked great for a pornstar. I had no idea she was that young, it makes it more infuriating.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

"In light of the untimely death of this damaged woman, please masturbate to other damaged women, until next month when you can masturbate to this dead damaged woman."


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

This is somewhat reminiscent of that one story from the Steven Universe fandom of a young fan drawing and sharing fan art of the show she loved so much...only to be called a racist fat-shaming piece of shit that should kill herself by the Tumblr fucktards because she DARED to draw the characters thinner or in a different color. She tried to kill herself as well, but thankfully failed in the attempt. And some of those piles of human TRASH were upset that she failed. Keep in mind, all this vitriol and bile was directed at a PRETEEN GIRL.

Social Media has pretty much gone to absolute SHIT in recent years, and regulating it so cunts like these people would be purged from it is impossible. Best you can do is mute/block the turds these days...


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

PrinceofPush said:


> This is somewhat reminiscent of that one story from the Steven Universe fandom of a young fan drawing and sharing fan art of the show she loved so much...only to be called a racist fat-shaming piece of shit that should kill herself by the Tumblr fucktards because she DARED to draw the characters thinner or in a different color. She tried to kill herself as well, but thankfully failed in the attempt. And some of those piles of human TRASH were upset that she failed. Keep in mind, all this vitriol and bile was directed at a PRETEEN GIRL.
> 
> *Social Media has pretty much gone to absolute SHIT in recent years, and regulating it so cunts like these people would be purged from it is impossible.* Best you can do is mute/block the turds these days...


It's not even that it's impossible to purge these people from social media. The big social media sites are catering to these far-left lunatics.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll be honest I didn't know who she was until I saw the news the other day, but reading her initial tweet, the responses from fans and peers alike and the amount of hate she got was out of line.

She has the right to work with or not work with anyone she chooses. To take time out of your day to throw vile hate at an adult film star for making a personal choice speaks volumes to the type of person you are.

Ironic the people that essentially bullied her to the point where she thought the best thing for everyone's was to end her own life are the ones that advocate to stop bullying.

RIP August Ames/Mercedes Grabowski


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

It's funny to see reactions to situations involving certain people. If this happened to someone the world generally hated for just simply being an annoying person, many of the reactions would be different, but, because it was an attractive female that helped people blow their loads every night, it is much more tragic.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I'm trying to understand what would make a 23 year old gorgeous girl with a husband would commit suicide just because she had a bad day all stemming from social media use.

I personally dont use social media, but I cant imagine anyone's comments on social media getting to me to that extent that I would kill myself.

The questions that I have are...

She was married, how come she didnt talk to her husband about how she was feeling?
She clearly had friends who knew about her bouts with depression. How come she didnt talk to them about how she was feeling?
Why commit suicide because of Twitter bullies?

When someone has a strong support system, they get over stuff. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that things are not adding up.

I strongly suspect there is more to this story than what we are being lead to believe.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

deadcool said:


> I'm trying to understand what would make a 23 year old gorgeous girl with a husband would commit suicide just because she had a bad day all stemming from social media use.
> 
> I personally dont use social media, but I cant imagine anyone's comments on social media getting to me to that extent that I would kill myself.
> 
> ...



I am going to assume her depression was already really bad, it doesn't always take much to trigger someone. I am pretty sure you wouldn't put a gun to your head and blow your brains out because you are not in that state of mind. 

It wasn't just from that day, she was already battling the problem before that, she was just pushed to her limits, it was 'the last straw' type of thing.

Not everyone gets over stuff just because they have a strong support system and not everyone feels like talking about their issues to other people, they just want to deal with it themselves and not drag other people in to their world of depression.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

I dont know what the other generations were like but im going to go out on a limb and say that this generation is probably the lamest of all time. This hyper offended culture really needs to come to an end... i simply dont get it. Why TF would someone elses life decisions that have absolutely nothing to do with you make you go out and harass somebody? 

Arent these the same type of people that scream sexual assault if a man even thinks about catcalling a woman on the street?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

deadcool said:


> I'm trying to understand what would make a 23 year old gorgeous girl with a husband would commit suicide just because she had a bad day all stemming from social media use.
> 
> I personally dont use social media, but I cant imagine anyone's comments on social media getting to me to that extent that I would kill myself.
> 
> ...


I certainly wasn’t inside her head, but if you read about her past she was molested by her grandfather and her father refused to believe it happened and labeled her a liar her entire life. It’s not too far fetched to believe that this social media onslaught chock full of people accusing her of lying about her intentions when she said she wasn’t attacking the gay community could have sent her back to that place. It’s sometimes a very delicate line and doesn’t take much to send a person back to such terrible memories.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

I am surprised people care about a pornstar's reasons for rejecting to work with someone no matter how bizarre it may seem, and I am even more surprised that she suffered from depression and that this of all things was the straw that broke the camel's back. Kind of surprised people follow pornstars...don't you have anything better to do?. R.I.P


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

:kobe3


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

In 5 to 10 years, this SJW bullshit will be universally hated for the cancerous thought experiment that it is.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheNightmanCometh said:


> In 5 to 10 years, this SJW bullshit will be universally hated for the cancerous thought experiment that it is.


I don't think it even take that long. Its already getting some blow back.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

virus21 said:


> I don't think it even take that long. Its already getting some blow back.


Well, they're stubborn and there's still many groups that haven't even been attacked yet, Asian-Americans I'm looking at you, and most people don't give a shit about them, so it'll trudge along, infecting everything in it's path, until it reaches a nadir where the entire world, as one, tells them all to summarily, "Fuck off!"


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I’m honestly devastated.

This has affected me more than it probably should.... I was a big fan of her videos, being an avid porn watcher myself. August was one of my favourites to watch. And now I can’t even do that. 

No one deserves to die that young. It’s such a shame cause she had her entire life ahead of her. 

RIP  Only 23 too. That’s younger than me. Just... damn.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Red Hair said:


> *Thats two of my most watched pornstars dying in the past 3 months :mj2*
> 
> Jesus fuck, she was only 23? :regal
> 
> RIP..... Idk about you all, but I can't beat it to a pornstar who's dead....seems a bit weird


Maybe you should go out more


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Café de René said:


> RIP to that poor girl, I won't lie I was familiar with her and thought she looked great for a pornstar. I had no idea she was that young, it makes it more infuriating.


Okay, so I'm not the only one who thought she looked old for 23. I don't mean that in a bad way. She was beautiful, but as first glance I wouldn't have thought she was 23 either



Catalanotto said:


> It's funny to see reactions to situations involving certain people. If this happened to someone the world generally hated for just simply being an annoying person, many of the reactions would be different, but, because it was an attractive female that helped people blow their loads every night, it is much more tragic.


Well hey, if someone is annoying, then it is what it is. I won't lie and pretend I'd shed a tear if someone like Trump or Vince McMahon kicked the bucket. Good riddance

And frankly, I'm happy to see people in this thread empathizing with her, as pornstars are still looked upon as utter trash by most people. I'm sure there are some places online where you'll find people going, "Who fucking cares about some slut?", which generally ticks me off because a lot of porn stars are actually nice people and don't deserve any less respect than anyone else.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

TheNightmanCometh said:


> In 5 to 10 years, this SJW bullshit will be universally hated for the cancerous thought experiment that it is.


Tell me about it, SJW are the biggest bunch of hypocrites that bully people when things don't go their way.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

why couldn't she just shut down her social media?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RubberbandGoat said:


> why couldn't she just shut down her social media?


It's an amazing tool to communicate. It enhances your profile instantly. It's just that this time it was used on a woman who had deep issues about being called a liar and not being believed.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Honest didn't even know who she was...but I read an article on the story and have learned she used to be a porn star....her 'profession' really doesn't matter that much to me in this case. She is still a human being and from what I saw a really beautiful woman - this *story* is one of the many i've seen, read and heard about....the internet can be a pretty dark place and a lot of the scum of the earth use it as a platform to disparage and bring others down. It's all they have because they don't usually have the courage to voice the kind of tripe they post on the internet out of fear of getting slugged right in the mouth. Even with her DEATH, she paid the the ultimate price in KILLING herself, you still see these little assholes leaving nasty comments on the articles and i'm guessing her page. These people are trash human beings and can go fuck themselves.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

RubberbandGoat said:


> why couldn't she just shut down her social media?


Why would she have had to? She wasn't the one with the problem.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

never heard of her

dickhead that was tweeting that she should kill herself should be done though


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

samizayn said:


> Why is this being pinned on SJWs? "No is a complete sentence" is one of the things feminists in particular have pushed heavily regarding women and who they may or may not choose to have sex with.
> 
> This story is a disgrace in all honesty. Very sad.


And because of that, she was cyber bullied to the point of suicide for being a homophobe.

Fact is, you can't win with them. Let's take...I dunno, let's say Hispanic rights. First thing that came to my head. If you champion their cause, some will claim you don't do enough. If you do too much, others start complaining about "cultural appropriation". Every path is a trap. And why wouldn't it be? They make their livings and establish their identities by being professionally offended and complaining. Oh, and bullying others into agreeing with them.











I wish this was an exaggeration, but it really isn't. Not all of them are like this, but sadly, they're the ones getting the attention for causing problems and killing their own ideals because everyone views them (the good AND bad ones) as jokes.

And just in case anyone is wondering to what extent they'll go...











This is a thing...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

What happened to her is a consequence of liberal arts education and intersectionality. 

Unless colleges get rid of their social justice studies programs this is only going to get worse.

The death threat culture was first started by Tumblr college students. It has since moved on to real life. 

These actions are the logical conclusion to the BS and unverified theories that are being fed to young minds where some of these young minds are actually too dumb to rationalize that the activism they're being indoctrinated into doesn't necessitate violence. 

They're not being told not to be violent while at the same time being told that everyone that disagrees with them is literally killing the oppressed therefore it is ok to be violent towards the oppressors. 

For example. Everyone that is a homophobe is literally killing gays because gays are taking their own life therefore it's ok to bully a homophobe till they kill themselves. It's "justice".

This starts with feminist intersectionality theory that creates class warfare in the minds of impressionable children. 

The feminist intersectionality dogma isn't policing itsef and churning out bullies without accepting its in this mess. It's almost the same as the wahabist, islamist medressahs that take in vulnerable minds and weaponize them by telling them that everyone that disagrees with the wahabist school of thought is literally the worst thing in the world and therefore should be killed.

The logical conclusion to the SJW dogma is ISIS. First it's rhetoric, then it's dehumanization of your opponent. Finally it's violence to push your politics since all other approaches fail.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Not wanting to fuck a guy who fucks other guys (or for any reason really) seems like a reasonable decision for a woman to make for herself without outside commentary. Sad.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

NapperX said:


> I am surprised people care about a pornstar's reasons for rejecting to work with someone no matter how bizarre it may seem, and I am even more surprised that she suffered from depression and that this of all things was the straw that broke the camel's back. Kind of surprised people follow pornstars...don't you have anything better to do?. R.I.P


It's because people are human first, pornstars second. Think of it this way and then you should be able to understand why people feel for August.

No one deserves what she went through. Well maybe except for the bullies themselves at the very least.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

It's really sad when you find out that she was sexually assaulted by her grandfather, her father wouldn't believe her, she got into porn to take back the power that was stolen from her, and had her life tragically cut short when a group of bullies told her that the power she thought she had, in reality, didn't have at all.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Jordan B Peterson said:


>


Are they really going to release the scene ? Seems inappropriate no matter when they do it...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Merry Reaper said:


> 5-6 years ago I almost committed suicide over online bullying because of the amount of shame I felt. Some people think it's easy to "just log off" and "disconnect".
> 
> It's not easy. When you're facing extreme bullying, you simply can't look away because they're destroying you bit by bit. They're destroying your self-perception of yourself. They're strong enough to make you believe the worst that they're saying is true and you can't reject it. You can't fight you. You can't go on and move around and act like normal. There are real people saying incredibly horrible things about you .. And you don't know how to stop it. You want it to stop. You want things to go back to the way they were. You feel like you broke everything and your entire world is shattering around you. How _can _you disconnect?
> 
> ...


You know I was coming to say the "just log off" but this post made me rethink my stance on that. I still don't get feeling that way, but thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Are they really going to release the scene ? Seems inappropriate no matter when they do it...


They released fast and the furious 7 after Walker had died...


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

draykorinee said:


> They released fast and the furious 7 after Walker had died...


Well the kind of adapted Furious 7 in a way to celebrate Walker and give him that last goodbye.

With porn, its just a little bit more awkward.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Between this and Mia Khalifa thread, its mind boggling to see how some people react.

I saw this last night, felt really bad. Something that I would never imagine happening has happened. Life is weird.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Are they really going to release the scene ? Seems inappropriate no matter when they do it...


Movies, music and other art still get released after the artists die? This seems like the same to me,


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Well the kind of adapted Furious 7 in a way to celebrate Walker and give him that last goodbye.
> 
> With porn, its just a little bit more awkward.


I want to honour August when it comes out though!


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

draykorinee said:


> They released fast and the furious 7 after Walker had died...


I now feel terrible because i started laughing at idea that they would CGI her into the movie.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I think they should release the scene. It's no more disrespectful than releasing a mainstream actor's last movie, or releasing unfinished Nirvana tapes.




CMPrinny said:


> I now feel terrible because i started laughing at idea that they would CGI her into the movie.


:lmao


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

So I was on Youtube and Philly D did a video on August..

The comment section is filled with posts like "Well it sucks she died but she did post bigoted stuff", "She was promoting false stereotypes which are dangerous" and my fave, "She is still a bigot, not our fault she took her own life."

So these people are doubling down on their disgusting behavior. 

First of all Gay and Bisexual men do have the highest risk of sex, this isn't a "Stereotype" but an actuality, facts can offend people but trying to change facts to fit your narrative is beyond silly. Secondly her "preferences " are her own, it doesn't make her a bigot and even if they were made in ignorance it's still her body. 

People need to grow some brains.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> *Damm the gay community for driving her to commit suicide*. Funny how a non-black chick can refuse a scene with a black guy and won't get nearly half the hate as August Ames.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Just so we're clear, you are choosing to blame hundreds of millions of gay people rather than the group of twitter users, of various sexual preferences, whose comments resulted in her suicide?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> So I was on Youtube and Philly D did a video on August..
> 
> The comment section is filled with posts like "Well it sucks she died but she did post bigoted stuff", "She was promoting false stereotypes which are dangerous" and my fave, "She is still a bigot, not our fault she took her own life."
> 
> ...


It really is incredible. It's like these people are so hell bent on refusing to own up to their heinous actions that they're driving up this false narrative in their heads to justify what they did.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> So I was on Youtube and Philly D did a video on August..
> 
> The comment section is filled with posts like "Well it sucks she died but she did post bigoted stuff", "She was promoting false stereotypes which are dangerous" and my fave, "She is still a bigot, not our fault she took her own life."
> 
> ...





Summer Died In Santasville said:


> It really is incredible. It's like these people are so hell bent on refusing to own up to their heinous actions that they're driving up this false narrative in their heads to justify what they did.


These people are turning into the left's version of ISIS-isque supporters. Just as ISIS and their supporters want homosexuals to die, the American extreme left wants anyone they label a bigot to die. 

ISIS supporters on Twitter post exactly the same supportive rhetoric after each ISIS attack. What's the difference?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

draykorinee said:


> They released fast and the furious 7 after Walker had died...


They also delayed it for a good while, reworked the story, and had the support of his family. His brother even stepped in as a double. I don’t know what the situation here is with her family and how they feel about it but there’s no way I’d release it without their support.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Seneca said:


> Movies, music and other art still get released after the artists die? This seems like the same to me,


The artists mentionned above are not getting pounded by a huge cock in front of the camera though.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> *Porn Star Commits Suicide After Mob Hounds Her For Refusing Partner Who Had Gay Sex*
> 
> You really have to marvel at how fast we’ve progressed from 'Bake the cake, bigot' to 'Take off your dress, bigot.'
> 
> ...


He raises some extremely important points especially about how her fucking bullies and ANYONE that says that we can't "discriminate" against who we have sex with ARE LITERALLY RAPE ADVOCATES.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Merry Reaper said:


> He raises some extremely important points especially about how her fucking bullies and ANYONE that says that we can't "discriminate" against who we have sex with ARE LITERALLY RAPE ADVOCATES.


I was hoping to see an article that connected the two cases as fundamentally they are very similar. Both cases are examples of what happens when zero tolerance is applied to discrimination. It begins to beg the question as to where that line is between personal preference/choice and discriminating against someone. For all those over in the cake thread saying it’s just a cake they can’t come in here saying it’s just her body and sex is “on the menu” without looking absolutely terrible but in principle it’s the exact same thing. Wedding cakes are on the menu but the owner isn’t comfortable making same sex cakes while sex is on the menu here but August isn’t comfortable sleeping with men that have participated in gay sex. 

That is an interesting and very much accurate perspective saying it is rape by definition. For me, and I really hope for most people, forcing a person into occupational sex they don’t want to do is far worse than someone feeling discriminated against. It’s mind boggling to me that people even exist that think differently.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Flair Flop said:


> That is an interesting and very much accurate perspective saying it is rape by definition. For me, and I really hope for most people, forcing a person into occupational sex they don’t want to do is far worse than someone feeling discriminated against. It’s mind boggling to me that people even exist that think differently.


The other parallel here is that someone's feelings were hurt to the point where they committed suicide so to an extent it becomes a case of protecting feelings but to what extent and how far do we go in ensuring this? Do we need a criminal justice system in place to protect people's feelings - or should we take a more grass roots approach to making sure that people aren't shits to each other.

That said, criminalizing hate speech is just retarded anyways. They have a huge problem with this in Europe and as a response to their crackdowns on "hate speech", they've had a much greater rise in nationalism than we have in America. 

So obviously the solution is to find where these people are learning their extreme views and counter there ... Just as we crackdown on mosques, we need to crack down on liberal arts colleges and the retardation that exists there. Not through criminalization but through infiltration with counter-ideas and debate. Which is what much of the right is trying to do and which is why the current culture "war" is so important. Colleges need to be purged of their far left extremists who are imo mullahs in disguise.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Merry Reaper said:


> The other parallel here is that someone's feelings were hurt to the point where they committed suicide so to an extent it becomes a case of protecting feelings but to what extent and how far do we go in ensuring this? Do we need a criminal justice system in place to protect people's feelings - or should we take a more grass roots approach to making sure that people aren't shits to each other.
> 
> That said, criminalizing hate speech is just retarded anyways. They have a huge problem with this in Europe and as a response to their crackdowns on "hate speech", they've had a much greater rise in nationalism than we have in America.
> 
> So obviously the solution is to find where these people are learning their extreme views and counter there ... Just as we crackdown on mosques, we need to crack down on liberal arts colleges and the retardation that exists there. Not through criminalization but through infiltration with counter-ideas and debate. Which is what much of the right is trying to do and which is why the current culture "war" is so important. Colleges need to be purged of their far left extremists who are imo mullahs in disguise.


Sometimes ones reaction to something can be so bad that it completely overshadows what it is they are reacting to. That is definitely the case especially with August even after she offered a perfectly reasonable explanation as to what she meant. With the way they are being educated these days they are having it pounded so deeply into their heads that personal choice shouldn’t even be a thing these days if it hurts someone’s feelings. That is being treated as some ultimate sin and these people are retaliating accordingly with no boundaries the same way they would with, say, a mass murderer. All the while people like us are sitting their with our jaws dropped wondering how in the fuck someone can justify telling a person to kill themselves simply because they chose not to have sex with someone


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

'Ames added that she was *using medication to deal with bipolar disorder, depression and multiple personality disorder*.'

'Adult film actress August Ames opened up about childhood sexual abuse, mental health issues, and drug abuse, just weeks before her death from a reported suicide.'

'“It was just awful. It’s still recent where I have to keep myself occupied or else I start thinking about all that s*** and then I fall into a depression.

“I try to do therapy. I hate that word. I hate therapy.”'

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ms-past-porn-actress-adult-fims-a8099591.html


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Flair Flop said:


> I certainly wasn’t inside her head, but if you read about her past *she was molested by her grandfather and her father refused to believe it happened and labeled her a liar her entire life*. It’s not too far fetched to believe that this social media onslaught chock full of people accusing her of lying about her intentions when she said she wasn’t attacking the gay community could have sent her back to that place. It’s sometimes a very delicate line and doesn’t take much to send a person back to such terrible memories.


Such such an awful thing to read.

It's one of the most heart wrenching threads I've ever had to go through. I think one of the things that bothers me is that she could have gotten help; counseling or psychiatric care.

I hope she has finally found peace.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Seneca said:


> Movies, music and other art still get released after the artists die? This seems like the same to me,



There's a bit of a difference between someone who sings or acts in regular movies than someone who spreads their legs and fucks anything with a dick that isn't gay.

One is less respectable than the others and it's just plain fucking weird to be exploding to a dead chick.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

It's ironic that with feminism becoming so big in this country, that a bunch of people basically told a woman she's not allowed to choose who to have sex with and she should kill herself for actually wanting to exercise personal freedom


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Arkham258 said:


> It's ironic that with feminism becoming so big in this country, that a bunch of people basically told a woman she's not allowed to choose who to have sex with and she should kill herself for actually wanting to exercise personal freedom


Its almost as if Feminists are a bunch of hypocrites who don't really give a shit about the rights of women.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

virus21 said:


> Its almost as if Feminists are a bunch of hypocrites who don't really give a shit about the rights of women.







I love using this video :grin2:


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> It's because people are human first, pornstars second. Think of it this way and then you should be able to understand why people feel for August.
> 
> No one deserves what she went through. Well maybe except for the bullies themselves at the very least.


I never said Pornstars were second class citizens. I was simply implying no one should stalk pornstars.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Am I missing something that the gay community is following a female porn star close enough to even get in on this story? And if not, then its such a bizarre thing for a straight person to white knight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> There's a bit of a difference between someone who sings or acts in regular movies than someone who spreads their legs and fucks anything with a dick that isn't gay.
> 
> One is less respectable than the others and it's just plain fucking weird to be exploding to a dead chick.


While I agree the work is of a sensetive nature and I'm not going to watch it. Should Pornhub go and remove all existing videos of her as well?? This isnt some private sex tape that was never meant to be released.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Sad story, however, I find it a little ironic that the people I've seen elsewhere online melting down over this have previously jumped to the "just block them and move on" response when the "SJWs" complain about harassment and death threats, now the "left" are the ones to drive somebody with mental health issues to suicide suddenly dogpiling and death threats are completely not ok. It'd be nice if I could open Twitter and the like and not see people using EVERYTHING to fuel their self-absorbed little culture wars, online political discourse has nosedived massively.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Its almost as if Feminists are a bunch of hypocrites who don't really give a shit about the rights of women.


They don't they Only care when it affects their agenda.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rest In Peace to the young lady.



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> It'd be nice if I could open Twitter and the like and not see people using EVERYTHING to fuel their self-absorbed little culture wars, online political discourse has nosedived massively.


I'm in complete agreement with you (on Twitter, FB, YouTube, this section) and it can be nauseating at times to say the least. Like the other day I said I loved the movie Wonder Woman, then I get a response that I'm a SJW for loving the movie. I'm like WTF, where did that come into the equation? On here I had to warn somebody about damning the gay community collectively as the bullies that played a hand in this lady's decision to commit suicide.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Seneca said:


> While I agree the work is of a sensetive nature and I'm not going to watch it. Should Pornhub go and remove all existing videos of her as well?? This isnt some private sex tape that was never meant to be released.


Existing video, no, it's up already, whatever, I just find it weird to release new video of a dead girl fucking imo, like, hey, this chick is dead, lets use the publicity to get some views.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SJWs: A woman has the right to do what she wants with her body.

Also SJWs: You're a homophobe if you don't want to fuck a dude that's had gay sex.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> SJWs: A woman has the right to do what she wants with her body.
> 
> Also SJWs: You're a homophobe if you don't want to fuck a dude that's had gay sex.


It's almost like people are individuals and there's a lot of mean, awful people in the world and you can't paint everyone with the same brush just so there's a bogeyman for people to cling to while they spread their agenda.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Man, this is sad. Somebody so beautiful and naturally gifted in the looks department, yet clearly very troubled (some may say you have to be troubled to even consider a career in porn in the first place.) She'd tweeted in the past about how she wanted to kill herself, thought she was fat, had Daddy issues, etc. 

Then I guess this was the straw that broke the camels back. It's such a shame for her and her close ones.*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Sandy Claws said:


> It's almost like people are individuals and there's a lot of mean, awful people in the world and you can't paint everyone with the same brush just so there's a bogeyman for people to cling to while they spread their agenda.


And tell me, who am I "painting with a brush to spread my agenda"? SJWs? Seems like a pretty specific sect to me. Seems like you're trying to paint a narrative that I somehow went after all liberals, :draper2

How specific do people have to get before accusations of "generalizations" aren't warranted?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Fuck man this is depressing. I saw this earlier this morning and I couldn't believe it. First Shyla, now August. Had no idea at all she had all these issues bottled up inside. Though this is a very hard line to try and walk in terms of stopping people from saying death threats online.....or to someone's face. Like it's a REAL henius thing to do, but it's not criminal per se. Maybe going into harassment if it's quite constant over a arbitrary amount of time. 

It's a LOT harder to really find common sense and a rational thought i criminalizing someone for a death threat (one that doesn't imply the AGGRESSOR to actually commit to the crime), especially if it's online based. Not that I have ANY sympathy for the pricks going that far for such a petty issue in life-- especially when it's not concerning them. But, where do we draw the line in OVER criminalizing things. 

Unfortunately society is never perfect nor is it flowers and roses--there are always going to be like people with hatred, and to a point, you get the bad along with the good on the internet--just more with a veil if anonmity in certain realms. 

I don't know what we could really do as a society to get those victimized to believe they are stronger than the people who put them down. Gotta do our best to let them know suicide is quitting on life and letting the vile win, while pushing forward and using all the hate as leverage to become better and stronger than anyone could ever imagine. Remember: what does not kill you make you stronger. Rest in peace August.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

She committed blasphemy. So she had to face the wrath of the believers. Her death is but a blood sacrifice on the Holy Altar of Tolerance, which will assist in washing away the unbelieving thoughts of those who have not reached the heights of love and inclusiveness.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

She was a really pretty girl and apparently really sweet. I feel sad about it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Plato said:


> She committed blasphemy. So she had to face the wrath of the believers. Her death is but a blood sacrifice on the Holy Altar of Tolerance, which will assist in washing away the unbelieving thoughts of those who have not reached the heights of love and inclusiveness.


> Sees this comment
> Sees your avatar

Y U NO RESPECK WAHMEN?!? :cuss:

On a serious note, though, I sincerely hope that the keyboard warriors who drove Ames to suicide wind up being sterilized in some way, shape or form. :quite


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Plato said:


> She committed blasphemy. So she had to face the wrath of the believers. Her death is but a blood sacrifice on the Holy Altar of Tolerance, which will assist in washing away the unbelieving thoughts of those who have not reached the heights of love and inclusiveness.












Replace Jesus with "Social Justice" and you get the same fanatics flailing about and foaming at the mouth feeling the light of love and tolerance!


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Miss Sally said:


> Replace Jesus with "Social Justice" and you get the same fanatics flailing about and foaming at the mouth feeling the light of love and tolerance!


And if you leave it with "Jesus" you have conservatives. See how easy that is?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

nucklehead88 said:


> /and if you leave it with "Jesus" you have conservatives. See how easy that is?


Replace Jesus with "Social Justice" and you *get the same fanatics* flailing about and foaming at the mouth feeling the light of love and tolerance!

I'm going to leave this here for you.

:Bayley


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Olivia Lua also died a few days ago. Fifth adult star to die in four months, what's going on ?

Olivia Nova passed away two weeks ago, Yuri Luv in december and Shyla Stylez in november


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Olivia Lua also died a few days ago. Fifth adult star to die in four months, what's going on ?
> 
> Olivia Nova passed away two weeks ago, Yuri Luv in december and Shyla Stylez in november


I believe they all died by their own hand? In Olivia Nova's case she had a kidney infection that progressed to Sepsis and killed her...so not a suicide. Nonethless, the sudden rate of suicide is quite alarming. The industry is ruthless and frankly evil really. I know people look down their nose at them because of their profession but I feel for them, they are humans at the end of the day. Most probably have good hearts despite being flawed due to whatever past trauma they endured.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Overcomer said:


> I believe they all died by their own hand? In Olivia Nova's case she had a kidney infection that progressed to Sepsis and killed her...so not a suicide. Nonethless, the sudden rate of suicide is quite alarming. The industry is ruthless and frankly evil really. I know people look down their nose at them because of their profession but I feel for them, they are humans at the end of the day. Most probably have good hearts despite being flawed due to whatever past trauma they endured.


Some of them actually enjoy the job, they don't always have to have experienced a trauma to do it 
:draper2 

I don't know how the others died but I believe Olivia Nova also killed herself.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I never heard of her but its still sad, not sure how someone can be bullied into killing themselves, it would never happen to me, that's for sure


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Some of them actually enjoy the job, they don't always have to have experienced a trauma to do it
> :draper2
> 
> I don't know how the others died but I believe Olivia Nova also killed herself.


I don't doubt some do. There are some people who are exhibitionists or whatever but i'd wager most don't necessarily like that their job consists of being recorded having sex with random people (sometimes very degrading sex) for the entire world to see. It pays the bills but think of the damage that does to them as a person and their self esteem (even if they might not think so society at large will do a good job in reminding them how horrible they are due to their profession)....then you consider all the scars these people carried before the broke into the business...stars with a troubled past that included substance abuse & family problems is the classic story in the industry.


----------

